# Celestial Pearl Danios vs. Neon Tetras



## WiyRay

Guys, I'm torn between the two right now. 

Big Al's Scarborough has celestial pearl danios going for $4.99 each (3 for $12) and also tomorrow a sale of small neon tetras 6 for $1.99. 

I have no idea what to get! Spend like $60 for a nice school of 15 rare fishies or spend MUCH less and have a tank that's gonna be reflecting blue for ages  ?

There's nothing in my tank right now besides shrimp so im getting antsy to have something swimming in there.

(Of course there's always the option of buying another tank then both... but mother dearest will kill me  )


----------



## Sunstar

Celestial pearls are gorgeous. I like neons but pearls are A+ The only fault I find with the pearls is they like to hide.


----------



## WiyRay

Ah I didn't know they would hide. Fish stores usually don't provide places to hide simply because its harder to catch em. But it was awesome seeing them all swim in a circle around a piece of driftwood.


----------



## Chris S

CPD's are individually a nice fish, but neon's (I prefer cardinals myself) are one of the nicest looking schooling fish around in my opinion.


----------



## Sunstar

mine tend to hang out in the "grass" I don't usually see them until the evening when they come out.


----------



## _Green_

what else do you have in the tank? I admittedly know nothing about the CPDs but I just read an article in the latest issue of "Aquarium Fish International" regarding the successful keeping of Cardinal and Neon Tetras, a few things that were mentioned were they do better in soft, slightly acid to neutral ph. It goes on to state that keeping them in water that's too warm is one of the key mistakes people make which considerably shortens their lives. 

That may or may be less true with tank bred specimens, I don't recall if that was in the article or not. I might be confusing two different articles on that last point.

Hopefully that helps somewhat 
Ross


----------



## atclarkson

neon/cardinals are cool little fish!

lol at mother dearest...


----------



## WiyRay

ah yes. cardinals > neons of course. 
its as if to say someone got lazy and didnt fully colour in the cardinals.

well i guess i'll decide when i get there.


----------



## Sunstar

Mine are with a few shrimp.


----------



## Tamakun

I have Cardinal Tetras and CPDs in my tank now. I've found that the CPDs will hide, but at the same time since there are similarly-sized fish, they seem to come out a lot more often.

I used to have only one CPD and he hid all the time; I think having a school of them has helped them immensely.


----------



## Sunstar

They also jump... I found a dried one on my desk.


----------



## WiyRay

I actually went and bought both of them  

At first the CPDs all hid together in a lil crevice while the neons all schooled like usual. 

After about a week now, the neons are separated in about 3 small schools with about 2 CPDs in each. and the rest of the CPDs do their own spin-in-a-lil-circle-dance of what i hope is for mating.

nonetheless... daaaaaaaaarrn cool. 

BTW. do your CPDs have red or orange fins? mine are orange and I wonder if i'll ever be able to get my hands on some red finned ones.


----------



## Sunstar

Mine have both.


----------



## WiyRay

ooo... maybe someday when u breed them I can snatch a few from you.


----------



## Sunstar

IF they breed. I am not sure I have the opposite sex. offspring will prove that. We shall see, they are in my breeding tank now. perhaps they will get it on.


----------



## XbrandonX

There is someone on PN selling CPD's 10 for $40...

Man if I still had a community tank suitable, I'd pack it full!


(PN=Pricenetwork.ca)


----------



## Sunstar

That is a good price really. I paid 5.99 for each of mine.


----------



## XbrandonX

I think he said they were ready for breeding too...

EDIT:

Here's the link.. Not my ad but whatever.. http://www.pricenetwork.ca/deal/Oakville_40_for_10__celestial_rasboras_or_pearle_danios_40-221537.html


----------



## Sunstar

Very tempting. Too bad I am basically broke


----------



## Tamakun

I have 5 tank-bred CPDs and 1 (what I'm guessing is) wild-caught CPD. Their colourings are vastly different - the older one (which I believe is the wildcaught) has bright red fins while the tankbred ones are quite dull-coloured compared to that other one, but they're still lovely together.


----------



## WiyRay

aww.... such poor timing. i already have 10 and my 20g is just about overstocked =P.

another 10 of those would be the death of me and my wallet.


----------

